# Can I drive with placenta previa?



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

At my 19 week scan I was diagnosed with complete placenta previa.  At 21 weeks I had my first bleed and was in the hospital for 5 days.  Since being released, I've barely left the house (just for 2 important events, out for dinner one night, to renew my drivers licence - which dh drove me and stood in line for me, and to get my hair donw - also had a ride).  Thus, I'm taking things really easy and just not moving around too much.  Am working from home now until mat leave, and spend most of my other time lying on the couch (which is hard when dh and ds go out...plus having someone else pick ds up from daycare everyday).

My health card renewal is coming up.  It's hard to get dh to drive me there this time.  Is it ok for me to drive with the placenta previa issue?  It would be about a 20 min drive.  My dr is quite liberal and wants me to live my life (but being careful) but what are your thoughts?


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

If it is a fairly straight forward journey, then you should be ok, but I would get somebody to go with you on the journey, just in case.  See how you feel on the day, and if you don't feel safe, don't go.  They must have this happen from time to time, if people are in hospital etc?

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for your response.  Dh also commented that I'm sure we could get some kind of extension, but the thing is, if we wait until after our baby is born, then it'll be pretty hard for me to get there as well as I'll be quite tied to the baby with feeds, etc.  It's not a hard drive, but not sure what it's like when I get there (e.g. if I can sit while waiting for my turn, stairs, etc).


----------

